# Sheep Meat Questions



## WindyIndy (Nov 21, 2016)

I recently butchered three out of my four ram lambs, the last I sold as a breeder (I couldn't kill him, he had too much potential for throwing nice babies).

The meat has good flavor but seems chewy. Does it make a difference that they were still intact? I know it makes a difference for a bull vs a steer. 

I plan to fix everyone next year anyway, but was just curious if that was why it was more chewy. If not, does anyone have any other ideas of why it could be?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know if being intact would impact the chewiness of tenderness of the meat - but - was the meat aged any before you cooked it?


----------



## WindyIndy (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok.  No, I read that you didn't need to with Lamb.  They were 7months old


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2016)

No expert here on sheep at all so others may agree with you....  But, I always age any meat we butcher...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2016)

We had our lambs slaughtered at a custom slaughter house. They hung them up and ages them. Melted in our mouth, slap your Grandma, GOOD!! The best meat I ever had!


----------



## WindyIndy (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok.  I know we would hang our beef and venison for 1-2 weeks before processing.  

Oh dear,  so that might be the problem then. If so,  I guess it could be an easy fix,  which would be nice!  How long did they age them?  I'm happy you enjoyed it so much though! 

I had a lady wanting to buy some too, I'll just give her a discount and say I hope to improve quality next year.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am not an expert...but did work at a Packing plant for about 6mnths....the animal has to go thru rigors before the muscle fibers Relax....this is why the meat hangs for 12-24hrs before processing....it might be that ya didn't let it rest long enough to complete the Relaxing....hope that makes sense to ya..


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know about sheep...  But we age our pigs 5-7 days and venison a week or so. Even poultry has to age for 24-48 hours. I would say that's likely your problem.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 21, 2016)

G'day do any of you use the hanging by the hip? In cattle its called Tenderstretch(https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...-1.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFEnxNUWrNP27-CYF_IY48c26sMVQ
But it works for lamb also......T.O.R.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2016)

I've read that the ideal time for beef is 21 days @ 34-37 degrees. Slightly shorter if warmer, longer if colder, but NOT below freezing or above 40. For smaller animals, shorter times. Chickens and ducks are like 24-48 hours. I used to hang my deer a minimum of a week. Elk would be 10-14 days. For a yearling ram I'd expect no more than a week... But I don't know.


----------



## TAH (Nov 22, 2016)

We hung our goat for 8 days, he turned out wonderful


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2016)

The place I take my lambs hangs them for about a week.  I've heard of tenderstretch, but have not asked them if they do it.


----------



## WindyIndy (Nov 22, 2016)

I have heard of tenderstretch too. I would have hung them, but I read in the storey's guide to sheep that you didn't need to more then 24 hours if you wanted. I'm definitely going to next year though     And being rams wouldn't have made the meat for chewy? 

We never hung our chickens though, I have never even heard of that.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 22, 2016)

No you don't have to hang the chicken but you let it sit in the fridge for 24 hours before cooking or freezing.  It it super tough if you eat it right away or freeze it right away.


----------



## Cloverleaf Farm (Apr 15, 2017)

We'll be butchering our first lambs this year...what cuts do you all typically get done?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

Lamb chops, leg o' lamb, shanks (lower part of the leg, but above the knee) lamb burger, ribs and they are all DEEEE-LICIOUS!!!


----------

